# Evpst LiFePo4



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

rmanbike said:


> It looks like their are many battery manufacturers in China. Has anyone experienced BYD, the same company Warren Buffet recently invested in. I also came across this company; http://www.evpst.com/about.asp
> Im in the design stages of building a lightweight 3-wheel EV vehicle. Now working in Saigon, so going to China to buy the batteries ect. to build this is not a major problem.
> If your talking about buying directly from a Chinese manufacturer, how can you be sure that once you give them your money they will ship your batteries. The prices seem to be ex-works, so who is in charge of getting the batteries to the port and then through customs in China--US? My question has anyone actually purchased a set of LiFePo4 from a Chinese company and have them setting on your door step some months later, as exactly as advertised? I have experience in buying products for the companies I work for now directly from Chinese companies and it can be pretty scary, definitely "buyer be ware"


Check it out.... read the specs... 

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/04/byd-electric-car-e6-crossover-mpv.php


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> Check it out.... read the specs...


 
Price, kwh, weight, Cd *yawn*?

Couldn't even ask the question without yawning. We've seen a lot of prototypes, and no chinese car has ever been allowed to sell in the USA because of crash ratings. Don't hold your breath... and the chinese still can't make a cheap 2500 lb battery powered car.

The Japanese made a EV motorcycle with a 180 mile range 8 years ago that they intended to sell for $9000... where is it now?

Buffet has been acting foolish the last 2 years. If he had the sense he'd design the car himself out of FG and aluminum, make it weigh 1000 lbs with a 0.1 Cd and be done with it (price it at $12,000).

But revolution isn't what they want, nor the chinese for that matter... they're content doing the same thing BMW and other's have been doing for years, bringing them to market for the low low price of $40,000.

I'm tired of saying it, but these electric 2500 lb cars are not sellable.

I like most people would rather have a honda civic for 25,000 less. Genius and a willingness to change the way people imagine products clearly can't be bought, even by Buffet. I think I could design a car that weighed half that, but looked just like it. Problem is, why would you want it to look like that with its Cd of 0.4? minimum?


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

The Chinese are coming.....look around. Remember when the Japanese cars were rust buckets?? Who is dominating world sales now? More than a dozen Chinese companies have taken steps to market cars in north america. Seems to me, everyone wants their batteries... or at least the technology for it. I know they make a lot of crap and don't have the safety, environmental and many other standards that we enjoy here... that bothers me most of all. When their products are sold here, it undermines our standard of living. It's a big topic no doubt... one thing is for sure. They are a force to be "reconned" with. 

sorry for the political tangent!  not the forum for it... but geesh. I've worked in a tier one automotive plant for 25 years. It's closing in a few months.


----------



## ken102282 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Gents,

I understand what is your concern absolutely.We have this business for years not for one day.
Our business principle is Honest ,Quality,Science,Innovative,Normative,& Steady.
So we can never tolerant that kind of shortsightedness. 

Yes i know that there are some immoral trader in this line. 
But we are not same as them.

We have deliver the goods to All over the word such as USA,Canada, Australia,South Africa.

So we do believe that we are a Competent and Honest Supplier.

Ken
EVPST.COM


http://www.iciba.com/science/







rmanbike said:


> It looks like their are many battery manufacturers in China. Has anyone experienced BYD, the same company Warren Buffet recently invested in. I also came across this company; http://www.evpst.com/about.asp
> Im in the design stages of building a lightweight 3-wheel EV vehicle. Now working in Saigon, so going to China to buy the batteries ect. to build this is not a major problem.
> If your talking about buying directly from a Chinese manufacturer, how can you be sure that once you give them your money they will ship your batteries. The prices seem to be ex-works, so who is in charge of getting the batteries to the port and then through customs in China--US? My question has anyone actually purchased a set of LiFePo4 from a Chinese company and have them setting on your door step some months later, as exactly as advertised? I have experience in buying products for the companies I work for now directly from Chinese companies and it can be pretty scary, definitely "buyer be ware"


----------



## hybrad (May 24, 2008)

rmanbike said:


> My question has anyone actually purchased a set of LiFePo4 from a Chinese company and have them setting on your door step some months later, as exactly as advertised?


I have many times..current lead time is approx 4-5 weeks...

Brad
junglemotors.com


----------



## toppowerbattery (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you want to get excellent LiFePO4 battery with very competitive price ?
If do , you can visit www.chinatoppower.com 
or contact [email protected]


----------



## ToyBuilder (Dec 23, 2008)

I live in an icy area of the country. Right now, the snow on the roads leaves an island of snow up the middle of each lane. This surface-wear problem also occurs on dirt roads and gravel drives regardless of weather. Whether your vehicle is single wheel in the front or rear, it can be difficult to manuever and/or drive on roads with surface-wear problems such as this. I do have a suggestion however, develop an innovative wheel/drive design that can maintain stability when the third/single wheel is riding on an uneven surface.

Robert


----------



## ToyBuilder (Dec 23, 2008)

To Ken from EVPST, 

I went to your site and would like to request that you include more information about your products than just basic statistics, simple pictures, and an inquiry page. For example, your EV bike has no information about its specifications, or details on its design. For a company that has been in business for years, somehow you have little motivation to offer customers more information via your web site. For those of us who are doing EV product research, often we have only what you tell us on the web in english. So, please, give us a lot of information to read in english and we will likely be more inclined to submit educated and motivated inquiries into your products. Thank you


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

ToyBuilder said:


> I live in an icy area of the country. Right now, the snow on the roads leaves an island of snow up the middle of each lane. This surface-wear problem also occurs on dirt roads and gravel drives regardless of weather. Whether your vehicle is single wheel in the front or rear, it can be difficult to manuever and/or drive on roads with surface-wear problems such as this. I do have a suggestion however, develop an innovative wheel/drive design that can maintain stability when the third/single wheel is riding on an uneven surface.
> 
> Robert


 
Dont know what this has to do with batteries but the invention is called a LSD or 'Limited Slip Differential'


----------



## ToyBuilder (Dec 23, 2008)

Limited slip will help with traction for the paired wheels, but on a trike it does very little to aid the single wheel from it's own traction dynamics. This is what I'm referring to. For example, when I am driving in a lane on the freeway and the tracks where cars have gone before me wear through the ice leaving an island of ice in the middle of the lane. The third wheel is left to ride this island/ridge of rough and unpredictable ice. This is common and is mostly found on city streets. Right after a heavy snow this is also common on the highways before and after ploughing. The original post mentioned that they are considering designs for their trike, this is why I posted my message. Since my post seems off topic, perhaps the moderator could post my comments under a new thread tiltled Trike design issues.


----------



## Stiive (Nov 22, 2008)

ohh soz didnt realise you were talkin bout a trike... now that i re-read your post it makes sense


----------



## ken102282 (Nov 30, 2008)

ToyBuilder said:


> To Ken from EVPST,
> 
> I went to your site and would like to request that you include more information about your products than just basic statistics, simple pictures, and an inquiry page. For example, your EV bike has no information about its specifications, or details on its design. For a company that has been in business for years, somehow you have little motivation to offer customers more information via your web site. For those of us who are doing EV product research, often we have only what you tell us on the web in english. So, please, give us a lot of information to read in english and we will likely be more inclined to submit educated and motivated inquiries into your products. Thank you


Thank you so much. Actually we are a battery manufacturer, the E-bike we post on our website is to show that the battery pack can be applicated on the bike like this. We will make improvement on the other issues. Your suggestion is highly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------

